# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Un informe niega el impacto ambiental de las desaladoras

## NoRegistrado

La Universidad de Alicante sostiene que el uso de difusores en el vertido de las salmueras evita los daños a las especies marinas



> La utilización de difusores en el extremo de los emisarios de salmuera de las plantas desalinizadoras permite recuperar la riqueza y diversidad marina del entorno, según las conclusiones de un estudio del departamento de Ciencias del Mar y Biología Aplicada de la Universidad de Alicante (UA). 
> 
> Ese trabajo científico ha sido publicado en la revista especializada «Water Research» tras el análisis durante ocho años de los posibles efectos de los vertidos de la desalinizadora de San Pedro del Pinatar (Murcia), según explicó el investigador principal, José Luis Sánchez Lizaso.
> 
> Si el vertido llega a producir impacto sobre los organismos que habitan en el fondo marino puede ser reversible, ya que los biólogos de la UA han concluido que la colocación de estos difusores (una pieza mecánica) aumenta la mezcla de la salmuera con el agua marina y evita los posibles impactos sobre el medio.
> 
> El impacto ambiental del vertido de salmuera sobre especies como la Posidonia fue utilizado durante años por el Partido Popular y gobiernos regionales como el valenciano en sus campañas contra la construcción de desaladoras proyectadas por el gobierno socialista.
> 
> En el caso de San Pedro del Pinatar, en funcionamiento desde 2006, la salida del emisario submarino de la salmuera (una tubería de 1,293 metros de diámetro) se colocó sobre el lecho marino a una profundidad de 33 metros y a gran distancia de la costa (5 kilómetros) para evitar que afectara a las praderas de Posidonia oceánica.
> ...


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...s/1250657.html

Como ya dijimos hace un tiempo, se van a tener que comer todo lo que han soltado sobre las desaladoras. Preparaos que a partir de ahora los mismos que decían que eran malas malísimas, dirán que son la panacea.


Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

